# is hiccups bad?



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Runy's had it for two days in a row, after he throws up :S is it bad or is there something i can do to prevent it? not so sure why he's having those symptoms though


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would get him checked out at the vets.What food is he on


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

he's been eating Dog Chow for small breed but I want to find him a new one cause that's what he's been throwing up


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My smallest dog hiccups often, if he eats too fast or drinks a lot of water fast or sometimes he just hiccups. 
Some dogs do it and some don't.. If your dog was not vomiting I would say it's nothing.. but maybe he could stand to be checked out.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

KittyD said:


> My smallest dog hiccups often, if he eats too fast or drinks a lot of water fast or sometimes he just hiccups.
> Some dogs do it and some don't.. If your dog was not vomiting I would say it's nothing.. but maybe he could stand to be checked out.


so i guess i shouldn't worry that much. i will take him to the vet though. Thanks!


----------

